# Heimliche Untermieter



## Knoblauchkröte (12. Sep. 2007)

Hallo,

habe gerade gefunden wohin bei mir die Holzdiebe mit ihrer Beute hin verschwinden . Bisher sind __ Hornissen ja nur mal zum Wassertanken am Teich aufgetaucht, mittlerweile haben sie sogar gefallen an unserem Dachboden gefunden . Sind leider kaum noch adulte Tiere vorhanden, so langsam geht der Staat seinem Ende entgegen:beeten: 

MfG Frank


----------



## herten04 (12. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Heimliche Untermieter*

Hallo Frank.
Bei mir war heute der Schädlingsbekämpfer da,bei mir waren es die __ Wespen.Bilder konnte ich nicht machen da sie unter dem Holz von der Dachrinne waren.
Toller Bau deiner Untermieter.


----------



## Digicat (12. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Heimliche Untermieter*

Servus Frank, Servus Helmut

Ganz schön groß. Wie habt ihr das Nest entfernt, oder hängt es noch dort  .

Wie wir ins neue Haus eingezogen sind haben wir auch ein Wespennest am Dachboden vorgefunden. War so ca. 50cm im Durchmesser und 50 cm von der Dachschräge herab hängend. Da zu dieser Zeit Winter war hatten wir keine Probleme beim entfernen, obwohl mir der A.... auf Grund ging :beeten: . 

Leider habe ich da nicht ans fotografieren gedacht  

Liebe Grüsse
Helmut


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (12. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Heimliche Untermieter*

Hi Helmut,

da wo das Nest hängt kann es ruhig bleiben. In den nächsten 3-4 Wochen stirbt der Staat eh ab. Das Nest ist gar nicht so groß, etwas größer als ein Fußball. Die Königin hat ihren Staat aber wohl recht spät gegründet, Anfang Juni war an der Stelle noch kein Hornissennestbaubeginn feststellbar. Letzte Woche hat mich aber eine Bewohnerin aus diesem Nest in den Hintern gestochen (wohl ne Spätheimkehrerin, hatte die letzte Zeit früh morgens (4.30) fast täglich 1-2 __ Hornissen im Schlafzimmer wenn ich lüftete und das Licht an war) als ich mich im Bett über sie gerollt hab:crazy: . War nicht so angenehm, brannte schlimmer als ein Wespenstich, wurde dafür aber nicht so dick 

MfG Frank


----------



## herten04 (13. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Heimliche Untermieter*

Hallo zusammen.
Bei mir sind die Biester immer noch am rumfliegen.Der Schädlingsbekämpfer hatte so wie er sagte Langzeitgift(Kontaktgift)unter das Holz gesprüht.Die __ Wespen sollten nach ca.24 Std. bis auf wenige Ausnahmen weg sein.Bis vorhin war es aber nicht der Fall,es ist ein gehen und kommen wie im Kaufhaus des Westen zur Weihnachtszeit.Ich werde noch das Wochenende abwarten,wenn nicht,dann muß er noch einmal kommen.
@Frank
Wie mir der Heini von der Firma sagte überleben die Königinen den Winter und bilden dann im Frühjahr einen neuen Staat.Ich nehme an das es bei den __ Hornissen das gleiche ist.Hau die Sch..... weg bevor im Frühjahr der Spuck von vorne los geht.


----------



## Wilm (13. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Heimliche Untermieter*

Hallo Frank,
im Gegensatz zu einer Wespenkönigin, zieht die Hornissenkönigin mit dem letzten Rest des Staates aus. Du wirst also schlagartig keine __ Hornissen mehr haben.

Wichtig ist, dass Du danach das Nest entfernst. Hornissen sind Fleischfresser, den Geruch kannst Du Dir ja denken.

Bei __ Wespen sieht das schon anders aus. Die Königin überlebt im Nest mit einem ganz kleinen Reststaat. Im neuen Jahr suchen sich die Jungköniginnen ganz in der Nähe ein Platz für ein neues Nest. Helmut wird sicherlich die nächsten Jahre ein Lied davon singen können. 

Ich habe hier seit mehr als 10 Jahren sowohl die gallische __ Hornisse als auch die gemeine Hornisse in unserem Kniestock vom Dach. Um das Altnest zu entfernen muss ich daher immer die Dachziegel entfernen, da nicht mehr jeder Ecke erreichbar ist. 

Sollte sich in den Sommermonaten mal eine Hornisse in die Wohnung soweit verirren, dass sie den Weg nicht mehr nach draußen findet, nehme ich Kältespray aus der Elektronik. Das schadet dem Tier nicht, kühlt es aber soweit ab, dass es ohne Probleme mit der Hand nach draußen gebracht werden kann.

Ach ja, ich kann, seitdem ich die kleinen habe, endlich auf der Terasse wieder etwas Süßes essen, ohne dass mich eine Wespe belästigt. Hornissen lieben Wespen  

Grüße,
 Wilm


----------



## Digicat (13. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Heimliche Untermieter*

Servus Wilm



> Ach ja, ich kann, seitdem ich die kleinen habe, endlich auf der Terasse wieder etwas Süßes essen, ohne dass mich eine Wespe belästigt. __ Hornissen lieben __ Wespen



Voll unterschreib  , bei uns __ fliegen auch viele Horniss herum, obwohl wir wieder ein Wespennest haben, keine Probs mit Wespen beim essen auf der Terrasse.

Liebe Grüsse
Helmut


----------



## herten04 (13. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Heimliche Untermieter*



			
				Wilm schrieb:
			
		

> Bei __ Wespen sieht das schon anders aus. Die Königin überlebt im Nest mit einem ganz kleinen Reststaat. Im neuen Jahr suchen sich die Jungköniginnen ganz in der Nähe ein Platz für ein neues Nest. Helmut wird sicherlich die nächsten Jahre ein Lied davon singen können.


Hallo Wilm.
Du kannst einen aber auch Mut machen.


----------



## Wilm (13. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Heimliche Untermieter*

Helmut,
keine Panik !

Auch einer Wespe kann man das Leben sehr schwer machen.
Ich bin zwar kein Freund davon, nützliche Insekten irgenwie zu verscheuchen, aber bei der gemeinen Wespe gibt es ein recht probates Mittel.

Während der Wintermonate verkauft Aldi immer sehr preisgünstig Silikonspray. Sobald Du einen Nestneubau siehst, sprühst Du damit den Nestanfang ein. 

Was passiert? Der papierähnliche Bau kann nicht mehr atmen und die Larve stirbt ab. 

Das würde ich aber nur tun, wenn sich die Nestgröße unter der Größe eines Tischtennisballs befindet. Bei einem großen, aktiven Nest, gerade wenn es vom Pestizid-Guru mit Kontaktgiften versehen ist, kann es nämlich zum Supergau kommen. Das Nest kann nicht mehr atmen und alle __ Wespen verlassen dieses in Panik. Geschwächt durch das Gift im Körper werden die Tiere sehr aggressiv. Ein Stich einer Wespe tut zwar nur weh, aber das Kontaktgift geht mit dem Stich auch auf das Opfer über. 

Nester in der Größenordnung eines Tennisballs lege ich wie folgt lahm: 1 Liter Plexiglasbecher ( die Dinger vom Schützenfest ) am Rand mit Silikon bestrichen und des Nachts einfach über das Nest gestopft. Hält garantiert an jedem Dachbalken. Spätheimkehrer kommen zwar an das Nest, kommen aber nicht mehr hinein und schwärmen wieder aus. Mangels Königin auch ohne Nachwuchs.

Ach ja, der viel zitierte Brennesselsud hilft bei Wespen überhaupt nicht.


Grüße,
 Wilm


----------



## herten04 (13. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Heimliche Untermieter*

Hallo Wilm.
Ich werde mich hüten gegen die __ Wespen persönlich vorzugehen ich bin doch nicht :crazy: .Ich habe die Haushälfte gemietet und der Vermieter übernimmt ja die Kosten für die Beseitigung.Aber ich glaube der "Insekten-Vernichter"von der Firma hat Lockmittel versprüht und kein Gift.Wilm ich habe zugesehen wie er die Leiter an die Dachrinne angelehnt hatte(Höhe etwa 7mtr.),da kamen die im Schwarm auf die Leiter zu und haben die angegriffen.Nee Nee da bringen mich keine 10 Pferde hoch.


----------



## Wilm (13. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Heimliche Untermieter*

Also auf 7 Meter würde ich dafür auch nicht steigen. 

Warte erst mal ab, was das Kontaktgift bringt. K-Pestizide brauchen auch mal 4 Wochen um den Bestand zu verringern. Es kommt halt ganz auf den Typ an.

Wie ich den Altweibersommer so sehe ist sowieso in ein paar Wochen Schluß damit. Ein weiterer milder Winter und Du wirst mit dem Nest überhaupt keine Probleme mehr haben. 

Je wärmer der Winter, desto schlimmer der Schimmel....


Grüße,
 Wilm


----------



## Annett (14. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Heimliche Untermieter*

Moin,

ich hab mal alles, was nicht zum Thema gehörte in die Plauderecke verschoben.


----------



## ra_ll_ik (14. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Heimliche Untermieter*

Moin



> Bei __ Wespen sieht das schon anders aus. Die Königin überlebt im Nest mit einem ganz kleinen Reststaat. Im neuen Jahr suchen sich die Jungköniginnen ganz in der Nähe ein Platz für ein neues Nest. Helmut wird sicherlich die nächsten Jahre ein Lied davon singen können.



Ich habe die Viecher bei unserem Fehnhaus hinten unter dem "Krüppelwalmdach" in der Vertäfelung....
Es ist nicht zugänglich, weil meine Terasse mit Überdachung davor gebaut ist.
Bedeutet das auf Jahre jetzt Ärger? Wann und wie soll ich den __ Giebel streichen?
Ohhh man.....


----------



## Digicat (14. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Heimliche Untermieter*

Servus Ralf

Muß nicht sein, kann aber.

Ich habe momentan auch ein Nest auf meinem Balkon unter der Vertäfelung.

Aber kann den Balkon sogar benutzen (Staubtuch ausschütteln usw.) auch gemütlich eine Zigarre rauchen zu Kaffee und Kuchen, ohne das die __ Wespen auch nur eine Notiz von mir nehmen   .

Liebe Grüsse
Helmut


----------



## ra_ll_ik (14. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Heimliche Untermieter*

Moin



> kann den Balkon sogar benutzen (Staubtuch ausschütteln usw.) auch gemütlich eine Zigarre rauchen zu Kaffee...



Ja wir können die Terasse auch benutzen, aber ohne Zigarre / Zigarette...

Bin seit 8 Wochen OHNE.......     und spüre kein Verlangen mehr...


----------



## Digicat (14. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Heimliche Untermieter*

Servus Ralf



			
				Ralf schrieb:
			
		

> Bin seit 8 Wochen OHNE.......  und spüre kein Verlangen mehr...



Spitze  , nur kein Rückfall : 

Steht bei mir auch an ..... 
Na ja, bis zum 50er will ich es schaffen.

Liebe Grüsse
Helmut


----------

